# Explosives Factory Scotland august 2019



## McLeod (Aug 18, 2019)

Hi there. My brother took be for a look round this large explosives factory near me that covers many square miles. We only covered some of the buildings on the grounds. I hope to return during the week with the dog to take it for a walk round the place. My brother told me not to name the place in order to protect it from vandals. Here are some of the pictures -


----------



## MrSovieticus (Aug 19, 2019)

Is it the one in Ayrshire?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Aug 19, 2019)

Thats lovely that welcome along.

Tip if u put a few space bars between pics it makes then easier to view.


----------



## krela (Aug 19, 2019)

BikinGlynn said:


> Thats lovely that welcome along.
> 
> Tip if u put a few space bars between pics it makes then easier to view.



Or just hit return an extra time between photo codes, definitely makes things easier to look at. 

Nice photos though, still a lot to see there!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Aug 19, 2019)

Nice set off photos there. It's a place I fancy seeing when I am next up there. It's been doing the rounds a bit. Don't mean to seem like an old woman but not naming won't stop people finding it. It's quite an easy one to find. Once it's in the net it's there to find. But I would never not tell anyone not to name always believe in individual choice


----------



## McLeod (Aug 20, 2019)

MrSovieticus said:


> Is it the one in Ayrshire?



No, this is the one near Erskine. Thanks for the comments, I hope to return this week to see some more of the site. I'll post some more pictures up in a few days.


----------



## MrSovieticus (Aug 21, 2019)

McLeod said:


> No, this is the one near Erskine. Thanks for the comments, I hope to return this week to see some more of the site. I'll post some more pictures up in a few days.



Cheers, I've been to the former but I only found remains of few bunkers and a couple of warehouses, I was worried I missed something there.

Nice report!


----------



## wolfism (Aug 21, 2019)

Good stuff, looks like there's still a fair bit to see. Have its former owners given up on fixing the fence?


----------



## Scattergun (Aug 22, 2019)

From what I hear, the former owners have given up full stop. Excellent stuff, I've not seen anything from here in a long time. Thought it had long been cleared.


----------



## Andymacg (Aug 22, 2019)

didnt know there was still anything left ,as they had begun building houses a few years back , a trip down the A82 for a nose around is on the cards


----------



## McLeod (Aug 23, 2019)

I returned today and things went wrong when security spotted me. They had driven through from the live side as they said they've had a lot of unwanted attention. I was taken into the live section, and after a short while the police turned up. Their attitude stunk and were very arrogant. They asked me if I knew about arson attempts in the area, suggested I delete my pictures (I won't be), and threatened me with a breach of the peace. Surely they can't arrest me for walking through the grounds? I may seek legal advice as I think they're in the wrong.


----------



## krela (Aug 23, 2019)

Police talk a lot, the public order act is so vaguely worded you can be arrested for just about anything. The chances of you actually being charged are tiny though.


----------



## MrSovieticus (Aug 23, 2019)

McLeod said:


> I returned today and things went wrong when security spotted me. They had driven through from the live side as they said they've had a lot of unwanted attention. I was taken into the live section, and after a short while the police turned up. Their attitude stunk and were very arrogant. They asked me if I knew about arson attempts in the area, suggested I delete my pictures (I won't be), and threatened me with a breach of the peace. Surely they can't arrest me for walking through the grounds? I may seek legal advice as I think they're in the wrong.




https://www.scotways.com/faq/law-on-statutory-access-rights


Unless it's an active military site or something of the same caliber, they can slap your wrist and bugger off. The only way to charge you would be prove that you have broken in to the place with wrong intentions or caused some damage. They have absolutely no legal stand if you just jumped over the fence and took photos of few collapsed walls.

The law in England and Wales is much more strict.

The Scottish law definition of a breach of the peace is "conduct severe enough to cause alarm to ordinary people and threaten serious disturbance to the community".

It's good that you kept the photos as an evidence of your activities - if they are insane enough to take you to the small claims court, your case will be dismissed in 5 seconds.


----------



## Pincheck (Aug 23, 2019)

MrSovieticus said:


> https://www.scotways.com/faq/law-on-statutory-access-rights
> 
> 
> Unless it's an active military site or something of the same caliber, they can slap your wrist and bugger off. The only way to charge you would be prove that you have broken in to the place with wrong intentions or caused some damage. They have absolutely no legal stand if you just jumped over the fence and took photos of few collapsed walls.
> ...



you will find this site is different not governed by normal law unless they have lifted the classification for the area think it was section 77 of the explosives act. Certain public clown explorer a long time back got special branch coming to his door after posting all over the net. Daddy hired a lawyer to get him off !, i believe.

Never piss about in these sites unless you know the consequences


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 23, 2019)

I agree with Pincheck. I think that its still a live site. I remember the clown who took photos of this site and I was surprised that our moderator allowed the photos to be shown it on this site. There is a faint chance of explosives still buried and this could be an advantage to terrorists, hence why the police presence. I just noticed that 28DL have removed the post on their website.


----------



## MrSovieticus (Aug 25, 2019)

I stand corrected then, still quite enjoying much more relaxed laws here in Scotland.


----------

